# Summons for Witness



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Good day to you all. I have a question regarding a notice I just received in the mail. It states that I am to serve as a witness for the Commonwealth against a Peter Buonarosa. The charges against him simply say A&B c265 and 13A; vandalize property c266 and 126A,

I have never witnessed any such thing nor have I heard of this man. I called the attorney listed a couple of times but have had to leave messages.

How do I find out about this situation? A general search of the name only comes up with a man who was driving without a license. The woman at the courthouse wouldn't confirm that the docket # 0811CR008610 was real. I


----------

